# Smelly washer bottle !!!!



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I was unsure where to put this so I thought here would do ! 

My washer bottle stinks and even when I bought and added the Sonax lemon windscreen wash it just made it smell foul but with a hint of lemon ! As of today I have drained the bottle out and filled it with nothing but tap water but can anyone recommend a cleaner or any other product that I could put into the washer bottle that would give it a clean without causing any problems with the sealer and LSP I have on the car ? Thansks


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

I had this ages ago only way i got rid of the smell (bad eggs) was a hose pipe into the bottle and tie the wiper arm back to the steering wheel for ten minutes to flush through :thumb:


----------



## perks (Aug 13, 2008)

Not tried it but how about milton sterilizing solution for a baby feed bottle?


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

perks said:


> Not tried it but how about mikton sterilizing solution for a baby feed bottle?


Thats not a bad shout mate, any Daddys on here who know exactly whats in Milton Sterilising Fluid ?


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

uruk hai said:


> Thats not a bad shout mate, any Daddys on here who know exactly whats in Milton Sterilising Fluid ?


iirc it smells of chlorine bleach :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

If thats the case it wont do the LSP or the rubber seals any good, the problem is that I was hoping to find something that I can leave in the bottle for several days but if I do that with a strong cleaner and then forget and use the washer's while I'm driving I'll be in the sh1t !


----------



## perks (Aug 13, 2008)

I admit it smeels like it but there can't be much in there because of what it's used for, I'm sure there would be something similar?


----------



## Bazza155 (Aug 30, 2007)

uruk hai said:


> Thats not a bad shout mate, any Daddys on here who know exactly whats in Milton Sterilising Fluid ?


It contains....Sodium Dichloroisocyanurate....any wiser??? 

I drop a tab into mine every now and then, although I don't think you can do better than flushing the washer bottle out.


----------



## Jorm (Aug 9, 2009)

I had the same thing happen to my focus a couple of months a go, I did exactly what *mwbpsx* said above and I haven't had that terrible smell since.

I was worried that just water wouldn't be enough get rid of the stuff causing the smell, but it did


----------



## qwertyuiop (Jul 3, 2009)

Its not your washer bottle,Its the Pollen filter,(Air-con) often causes the problem.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

qwertyuiop said:


> Its not your washer bottle,Its the Pollen filter,(Air-con) often causes the problem.


I've already checked that mate, it is the washer fluid, you can smell it when its running down the front and back screen. I think at some point the fluid went off and made the bottle smell and it seems to be contaminating everything I've put in it since !


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Steradent tablet......:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

Just shove the hosepipe down it and let it all flow out the top


----------



## Testor VTS (May 29, 2009)

remove the bottle and clean/flush it out?


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

VTS_Tibi said:


> remove the bottle and clean/flush it out?


On the Focus the washer bottle is hidden in the front wing making it a pig to get to. :wall:


----------



## perks (Aug 13, 2008)

Would some washing up liquid and a long reach bottle brush do the job, sometimes leaving it to air dry can help too.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Just come back in and I've just put 2 gallons of tap water, a gallon of water with a drop of Sonax through it and now its been filled back up with a drop of sonax in it and so far so good, thanks for all the suggestions and advice. :thumb: If this doesnt work I''l be trying the cleaning and leaving to dry out !


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Every so often when my washer level is low, i'll empty the bottle, fill with a jug of hot water (From the tap) and run it through with the pump until it runs clear...that way it cleans the lines, jets and the bottle, although ive just had to dismantle it all as some weird mutant skin had formed inside the bottle and clogged the little rubber filter/gasket!

I'd advise against running the washer pump for long periods, as its possible to burn them out, something ive done in the past, luckily mine is easily accessible, so easy to change, some are not.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks mate I appreciate the note of caution but fortunately mine was fine and I didnt run for it for more than about 15 - 30 seconds at a time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

there is no need to run the pump to flush the bottle, just shove the hosepipe down it and it will force everything out of the top after a while, then all you have is a little bit left in the lines, run the pump for a little while. Then top up with a concentrated screenwash with what space you have left.

I have seen someone use the pump to empty the whole bottle if they put something wrong in it.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

snow foam would do it


----------



## qwertyuiop (Jul 3, 2009)

The typical windscreen wash contains alcohol, so should sanitise the bottle instantly.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

If that's the case why has the bottle started smelling while having a typical windscreen wash in it


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

uruk hai said:


> If thats the case it wont do the LSP or the rubber seals any good, the problem is that I was hoping to find something that I can leave in the bottle for several days but if I do that with a strong cleaner and then forget and use the washer's while I'm driving I'll be in the sh1t !


Milton is the steriliser of choice for the caravanning fraternity. Used in the drinking water system, it cannot have any effect on rubber seals or it wouldn't be used. Major suppliers and manufacturers of camping water goods advocate the use of Milton in the water tank and a several flush through's with fresh water once each year. It is also a steriliser that is suitable for human consumption so it can't be that bad! It will get rid of bacterial and fungal growths that come from the water supply and gather in dark places (like pipes and water storage tanks!).

As suggested, once left to dwell for an hour or so, pop a hosepipe in the tank and flush it out the top, then draw some fresh water through the pipe work. :thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Well thats cleared that one up, if it happens again I'll try the Miltons. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Got the car out the garage this morning and after all the flushing when I used the washers the smell was worse than a gone off kipper 

Miltons it is then


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I had this on the A4 smelt like someone had pissed in the washer bottle was rank.

I resolved it by draining dry (no more came out of the washers) then filled it with hot water....and re emptied it via the squirter's, did this 2 times then filled the reservoir from empty with the premixed Halfords Pink screen wash and its been fine since....running it back at a diluted measure now but all clear and no smell.


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

I had this very problem on my wifes Zafira. I drained the bottle. put in a small amount of thick bleach. Left it for and hour or 2 then added a cup of hot water. Then used the washers as normal, immediately using a pw to get the washer fluid off the car. The hosed the washer bottle for a few mins until the smell of bleach had gone. Good run through the jets again, then added screen wash as normal. No smells since, no damage to the paintwork / plastics either


----------

